

Boy writes letter to Lego after losing minifigure, gets awesome response - valuegram
http://games.yahoo.com/blogs/plugged-in/boy-writes-letter-lego-losing-minifigure-gets-awesome-220816003.html

======
jgeorge
Lego has some of the best customer service of any company I've ever dealt
with. A year or two ago our new puppy got ahold of one of my Lego Architecture
sets (Frank Lloyd Wright's "Fallingwater", IIRC) and chewed up a large chunk
of it. I ordered replacement parts through Lego's part replacement program,
and noted in the order that the parts had been puppy-chewed and were not
missing from the manufacturer, and I asked how much the replacement parts
would cost.

A few days later I got a (non-form-letter) email from a Lego rep, telling me
they were sorry that my model had been damaged, and that they hoped the puppy
suffered no ill effects from chewing on the bricks (she didn't swallow any,
just chewed on them), and that they were sending my replacement parts out at
no charge.

It wasn't a huge order. If I'd have paid for it it probably wouldn't have been
$10 for the bricks and shipping. But the nice email and a token no-charge
replacement order, and I'm a customer for life. I'll say with confidence that
Lego is at the top of my list when it comes to buying gifts for kids in my
family, and they've more than made up that $10 since then, probably dozens of
times over.

------
isarat
Excellent. Although his dad is a wise chap, that ended up in a beautiful
story. Excellent LEGO because all these naughty innocent cute kids are your
assets...

------
valuegram
Amazing example of customer service.

The last line says it all: "And that, ladies and gentlemen, is how companies
score lifelong customers."

------
rikacomet
I had seen a similar story few months back about lego, if true, lego is a
really nice company then.

~~~
valuegram
Yeah, I saw that too. I think you're referring to:

Lego tracks down rare train set for Asperger's boy, 11, who saved up for it
for two years only to discover it was no longer made

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2241454/Now-thats-
cu...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2241454/Now-thats-customer-
service-Lego-tracks-rare-train-set-Aspergers-boy-11-saved-years-discover-
longer-made.html)

